# Display corruption on a PowerMac G5, text-mode installation

## mounty1

I finally decided to get on with putting a sensible operating system on my PowerMac G5 but hit on screen corruption.  Initially, at the boot prompt, the screen is fine but after switching to what I suppose one could call Linux console mode (just bigger text), immediately before running the init.d scripts, the screen shows a lot of 'snow' and a few blizzards in fact, like an old TV set suffering from atmospherics.  The display is reported as

```
0000:f0:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
```

The original card developed a fault so this is (apparently) a generic replacement, not a genuine Apple part.  I tried booting with G5 video=radeonfb and G5 video=atyfb but no difference.  Yellow Dog Linux suffers from the same problem.

Any ideas ?

----------

## Jaglover

Did you try without framebuffer?

----------

## mounty1

Booting with G5 text nofb or G5 nofb makes no difference.

Unrelated supplementary:  is it alright to use a stage3-ppc64-ul32-20091028 with a portage with a later date ?  That stage3 is the only one available for PPC.

----------

